#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  what is ror.xml file?

## pxmediainc

what is ror.xml file?

See More: what is ror.xml file?

----------


## mhabulletin

Any xml file can be open in excel, as the ror are specific initials I will only think on Rate Of Return, but it could be anything else.  by selecting file open in excel you will be able to bring it into excel.  Give a try.

----------

